
UK could ban social media over suicide images, minister warns - DanBC
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-47019912
======
DanBC
Matt Hancock is largely pro-technology, and has put in place things to
increase the use of technology within English health services. This includes
requiring products to be interoperable and promotion of app-based alternatives
to doctors.

Tech campanies who dismiss Hancock as someone who doesn't know what they're
talking about, or as someone making a populist "think of the children" appeal,
would be making a mistake. He is calm and considered, and if he's making these
comments it's a clear warning to the industry: improve your self regulation,
or face government imposed regulation.

